# Hello from Maryland!



## Sunny Daze (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi there! I am a new beekeeper with 4 hives. I got a late start with our nucs this year but they seem to be doing ok. I took a beginner beekeeping class but still have so much to learn. Looking forward to learning a lot on here!!!

Carissa


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

sunny daze said:


> hi there! I am a new beekeeper with 4 hives. I got a late start with our nucs this year but they seem to be doing ok. I took a beginner beekeeping class but still have so much to learn. Looking forward to learning a lot on here!!!
> 
> Carissa


welcome, and you can learn a lot here.


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource - lots of great info here!


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

We are right across the river from you, what part of the county are you in? WVMJ


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Carissa!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Originally from Md. myself (Baltimore County) .............. so welcome!


----------



## Sunny Daze (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone! WVMJ, we are just south of Hagerstown.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, 4 hives to start with, thats a great start. good luck


----------



## Sunny Daze (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you! We were only going to start with two hives, but a friend of ours had some old beeless hives on some property he owns and needed to get more bees for his ag exemption. He knows nothing about them so that is where I come in  The other two are on our own property.


----------

